# Tiddler's Sleepers



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Every now and then there just does not seem to be anything worth renting. On first glance that is. A couple of years ago I was at the video store and this was the case. I started looking at movies I had no idea what they were. I found the movie Second Hand Lions with Haley Joel Osment, Robert Duvall, and Michael Cane.

I really enjoyed this movie and would recommend it to anyone with a heart and especially those with kids.

I also rented The Devil's Backbone by accident. I did not pick it out it was the wrong DVD in the jacket. We watched it and it was quite interesting. Spanish with English subs like Pan's Labyrinth. Coincidence?


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Recently I was looking again for something to watch and picked out three movies that I would recommend.

The first is discussed elsewhere in this forum: "Saraphim Falls"

The next was Man To Man. It is a story about British scientists who think they have discovered a new branch of animals in the form of pigmies. There were two basic themes to consider. One dealt with the desire for men to achieve fame and fortune in their field regardless of the soundness of the information. The other dealt with the realization of one of the scientists, the real one, that these were men and not animals.

I also picked up a movie with Peter O'Toole in it called VENUS. This was a very interesting examination of a man's attraction to a woman and how he was facing the last few days of his life. It was nice to watch a movie that showed how us old guys actually have feelings. It was also extremely funny at times. So much so we had to stop the movie to finish laughing. :joke:

That's it for now.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

We enjoyed Secondhand Lions a lot. 

This weekend we saw Night at the Museum and I was pleaseantly surprised. Its really quite good. A great family movie that kids will enjoy, and its easy to watch.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Ayreonaut said:


> We enjoyed Secondhand Lions a lot.


I watched the deleted scenes for Second Hand Lions and wondered why they took them out. For example one morning the young lad catches an uncle filling out magazine cards requesting salesmen to come to the house. Now that was funny and should have been in the movie.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

I posted a link to the Spirit of Baraka web site in the Planet Earth thread but I really think it's worth another mention.

I would really be interested to hear from anyone who has seen any of these DVDs.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

For those who may not be familiar with the term "Sleeper", it was common when I was in high school for the car guys to fix up the engine and what not on a car that looked like a piece of junk. Since it did not look like a street rod the cops would not pay much attention. The reality was these cars were quite fast and some even had headers and a valve of some kind to detach the mufflers. If I recall correctly the Ford Falcon was one of the preferred cars for this setup. Anyway that was what we called a sleeper. Not a lot of advertising but lots of muscle under the hood.

Just in case anyone misinterpreted sleeper to mean these movies were a snooze fest


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

This not really a sleeper because there is the usual rack full of them and most people are familiar with the movie by name. Bobby was a really good movie. It reminded me of the good things that had come about in the US and Canada during and since the Vietnam War. Sometimes it feels like the accomplishments of the people that lived during that period have been forgotten.

I was only 10 years old when Bobby was shot. I can't say I remember it. What I do remember is the elementary school I attended was built out of large concrete slabs. It was designed to withstand a nuclear blast in the center of the city. I remember the air raid siren drills. It was such an eerie sound when those sirens started going all over town. The teachers would instruct us to lie on the floor along the hallways or get under our desks.

My wife and I were talking about that the other day and I made a comment that kind of startled me and explains why I am the way I am. When I was between 10 and 16 years of age I really did not expect to grow up. I was expecting that we would destroy the world within a few years. I never gave much thought to the future because there was not going to be one.

When I hear high school kids talking about their careers it is strange to me, but of course they expect to have a career and to grow up, get married, and have a family.

It makes you wonder if they did us much good with the air raid drills when we were kids. I think they would have done us a lot more good by playing some of Bobby's speeches and reassured us that there were good people in the world that would find a way to avoid nuclear annihilation.


----------

